# what range of salary?



## loveandlite (Dec 28, 2011)

I am currently interviewing with one of the large financial companies in AD. I have total 6 years experience in banking and was wondering what is the range of the salary i should expect! 

any advice highly appreciated. 

thnx


----------



## johnkenn (Jan 28, 2012)

You can go for 20000AED easily


----------

